# Sexing Dendrobates tinctorius how-to



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I just finished up my first 'Frog Blog' today, and am really proud of it. It's on visually sexing tincs. Check it out and give me some feedback!

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very well done Zach, I was never a big Tinc keeper so that was some stuff I didn't know - good read


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great read ! Look forward to the auratus and leuc sexing article


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nice, zach. have you tried measuring svl btw male and females? would be interesting to see if there is a standard deviation within certain populations.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Very well done


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! 

Feedback: I think the way you used the red line to show differences in length, width, angle, was very effective. It helps the viewer to actually see what it is people are talking about when they say things like "females look like they're sitting back more than males."


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

very helpful! First sexing dart frogs how to Ive seen with pics.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Zach, not sure why you had to get so technical. There is a far easier way. 

If you look closely at any Tinc, females are always talking on their cell phone. Conversely, males always have a tiny tv remote control, although there seems to be a great disparity in brand choice. 

Great blog sir. Very much looking forward to part 2!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!



stemcellular said:


> nice, zach. have you tried measuring svl btw male and females? would be interesting to see if there is a standard deviation within certain populations.


 Ray, I had actually considered that, but then thought about how variable svl length (and size) is dependent on husbandry. I have noticed that there is a larger difference between the sexes on some locales of tinctorius, and plan to explore that more thoroughly in a future blog.


----------

